# Information on Living in Portugal



## alc66 (Jun 29, 2015)

My wife and I are currently on a 3 week trip in Portugal.
We are currently in Algarve, and also will be visiting Cascais and Lisbon.
We would love to meet some ExPats already living in the area that can
provide us what it's like to live in any of the three areas we plan to visit.

Any assistance would be appreciated.


Thank you.


AlanC


----------



## bom dia lisbon (Aug 8, 2013)

Hello, if you have any questions about Lisboa feel free to post them here and I'll try to help. You're welcome to send me a private message, but I think you first need to make a certain number (5?) of forum posts first.


----------

